# Best Website to look for Jobs for English Residents



## io17773 (May 26, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Quick Question, I know that the only way i can ever live in America is through work so i would like to know the best Website for looking for these vacancies

Does anyone know any ?

Also why is it that i can not apply for the Lottery to gain entry i was born in scotland ( ireland is allowed so why not scotland )

Thanks for any advise 

Cheers

Anthony


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

io17773 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Quick Question, I know that the only way i can ever live in America is through work so i would like to know the best Website for looking for these vacancies
> Does anyone know any ?


Only Monster.com and its ilk any site that claim to provide jobs in the US is a scam..most jobs are headhunted.. or thru international companies 
but depends on what your degree is in ...certain specialities will always be in demand 



> Also why is it that i can not apply for the Lottery to gain entry i was born in scotland ( ireland is allowed so why not scotland )


the DV was originally know as 'The Irish Program' and still is in certain quarters..the name Kennedy mean anything to you ...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As Davis1 indicated, any website offering job vacancies specifically for foreigners is pretty much a scam. Why should an employer make jobs available to someone in need of a visa if there are qualified applicants locally who can start work tomorrow. Sponsoring someone for a work visa takes time, money and some considerable hassle. 

If you have a skill and experience in an area in short supply in the US, you may have a chance - but the employer has to make a certain effort to find someone already able to work in the US before he can begin to consider candidates who will need visas.

As to the diversity lottery - the instructions state quite clearly that those countries excluded from the lottery are those who have already sent at least 50,000 immigrants a year to the US under other programs. The aim of the diversity lottery is to give a chance to those from countries that have not filled out their quotas.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## bradleyt (Jun 5, 2009)

What a good question. Many people will probably tell you monster or hotjobs which are both great. If you do freelance work you can check on elance, but for my money I like to use Craigslist as these jobs get fewer hits than the big sites and you can search your city and outlining cities and it's completely free.


----------

